# Murano Won't Start/Crank



## Maxila (Jul 28, 2018)

My 2009 Murano suddenly wont even crank it does not appear the starter is engaging or getting power and I've ruled out a battery issue. I've checked every fuse that might possibly be connected to a starter problem and they all looked good. It's not an FOB issue either. I thought it might have been a failure in one of the two brake pedal switches because when pressing the start button the dash cycles as if the brake was not being depressed and there is no indication the starter is even trying to engage (no click or noise at all). Unfortunately I changed both brake pedal switches with new ones from the dealership and no luck. Can anyone help me figure out what could be causing this? An internet serach did not help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did a malfunction code get generated? Quick guesses-- Crankshaft sensor, immobilizer, bad or severely corroded battery cables?


----------



## Maxila (Jul 28, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> Did a malfunction code get generated? Quick guesses-- Crankshaft sensor, immobilizer, bad or severely corroded battery cables?


First off, thank you for replying and trying to help.

As far as I can tell no codes are being displayed on the dash, in fact the dash messages and lights are behaving as if I was pressing start without depressing the brake pedal. I need to insert my key in the slot to start the car, when I do the dash nroamally shows a press brake message to start the car, I recall after pressing the brake that message went away, now it does not. That's why I changed the two switches that sense if the pedal is pressed or not.

I should add I had someone watch the headlights as I would press the start button and they are not dimming at all, it appears the car is not even trying to send power to the starter. That's why for now I'm focusing on the dash press brake message that doesn't go away when I press the brake.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the starter motor solenoid, there's a small wire that plugs into it. Check to make sure it's plugged in. Also with the use of a multimeter; unplug the wire harness connector and check for 12 v while tranny is in park and ignition switch is turned to START. If 12 v is not present, the starter control relay could be defective. If 12 v is present, the starter solenoid could be defective.


----------



## Maxila (Jul 28, 2018)

rogoman said:


> On the starter motor solenoid, there's a small wire that plugs into it. Check to make sure it's plugged in. Also with the use of a multimeter; unplug the wire harness connector and check for 12 v while tranny is in park and ignition switch is turned to START. If 12 v is not present, the starter control relay could be defective. If 12 v is present, the starter solenoid could be defective.


Thank you Ill check the soleniod with a volt meter. I looked in both fuse housings (one under the hood and one under the dash), I couldn't find a relay for the starter (I found a fuse and it was ok), do you know where it's located? I'll try searching the internet too, after I post this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe the starter control relay should be inside the IPDM box. However I don't know if it's replaceable by itself. Further diagnosis is needed using the FSM electrical section.


----------



## Maxila (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you for your help. 

I brought the car to a mechanic and I'll post what the problem is when it's fixed. Maybe it will help someone else who might come across the same issue. Right now after looking at it a bit he seems to think it could be the starter/starter solenoid or the BMC (body control module). Unfortunately due to some random and intermittent problems with the power windows control I'm worried it could be the BCM and the car will have be towed to Nissan to change and reprogram that....ugh!


----------



## Maxila (Jul 28, 2018)

Turns out it the car just needed a starter. Thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you were able to get it fixed so easily!


----------

